# O.M.G. The Cutest Cut Ever!



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

I've never even considered giving Brit'ny a puppy cut, but I WANNA CUT HER HAIR LIKE THIS:









Is that not the cutest thing EVER!

SHOULD I DO IT? I am scared, I mean she looks so cute with her hair, but this would be so easy and EQUALLY as cute! I know her stylist could do it, Tracy is a perfectionist


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, that is a cute puppy


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Aw, that is cute.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

LOL Thats what I thought Nichole, but she is in other pics too, she is real!

Do you think I should cut Brit's hair this way?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

I think I will, plus it gets REALLY hot out here in TExas, she will probably love it! I wonder how it looks in the back.... all four legs have hair and no hair on body? Of course a long tail... I wonder if I email the website could they send additional pics with the baby NOT wearing the clothes so I could see.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Mee posted awhile ago a site with a bunch of TOO TOO TOO PERFECT haircuts for pups. I tried accessing it the other day, but couldn't because it's in Korean. LOL I'm sure that baby is real. I wonder what her body looks like though. Her neck looks completely shaved.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

A summer do !! I know your baby will be just as cute as the pic. 

Go for it


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Its a cute made just for wearing shirts lol....i think it would look really cute but keep in mind Brit'ny might have some black spots on her skin you would be able to see in that cut


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Also keep in mind that with hair THAT short on her body, she'll liable to get sunburns! Especially in Texas where it will be too hot for her to want to wear clothes (and people will give you nasty looks if you have her wear clothes to protect her skin). 

That puppy looks like Little C in the face. They could be twins. Just, Little C will never have a top knot like that--at least, not until she's older and less enthusiastic about rolling and SMEARING herself on everything that is soft.









And Little C wants me to mention that although you couldn't see it in the photo of her earlier, her tail is still very long long (will be hitting the floor in a couple of months).


----------



## JCButterfly (Mar 15, 2005)

to me it looks like a poodle cut or even a variation on the lion cut. ultimately it "will" grow back but how does that work when you cut them at different lenghths like that? Sort of like growing out our own hair? Like the fact that from her "knee" down it looks like 2-3" but the back/neck is completely shaved down so as it grows out, will it be much more prone to tangles?

It sounds like you trust your groomer so that's good but the face area looks especially precise, do you have sunscreen for her?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

That is adorable. That Malt has silky hair... and it'll take a talented groomer to do it but it just toooo cute!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

too too cute.. i dunno if lucy's face could ever look like that







LOL

anyways go for it and send pics!!!


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JCButterfly_@Apr 6 2005, 05:57 PM
> *to me it looks like a poodle cut or even a variation on the lion cut.  ultimately it "will" grow back but how does that work when you cut them at different lenghths like that?  Sort of like growing out our own hair?  Like the fact that from her "knee" down it looks like 2-3" but the back/neck is completely shaved down so as it grows out, will it be much more prone to tangles?
> 
> It sounds like you trust your groomer so that's good but the face area looks especially precise, do you have sunscreen for her?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49835*


[/QUOTE]


I can get sunscreen for her. Britn'ny doesn't have any black/brown spots (yet), her groomer is VERY good has been doing it for years and is breed specific (she works with all breeds, but knows a lot certain toy breeds, malts included. she knows how to do the hair exactly to show standards) Im sure if I brought her this pic she could do it

I guess if I wanted it to grow back, I would just cut it all down (except for the top knot and ears) and then let it grow out at the same length

I just showed my Mom, she says I shouldn't do it, that she loves Brits hair like it is... I dunno I am so confused. I mean I know Tracy could do Brits hair JUST LIKE The pic! She would be so adorable (not that she isn't already).


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

She looks beautiful in her new cut. I think she would be beautiful in any cut


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I would need to see the whole body. I LOVE the face/ears. But the neck looks SO short, and the legs long...I like it all more uniform myself. But I say "go for it" if you like it. It is ONLY hair....


----------



## maltagurl (Mar 15, 2005)

The pic is so darling that I now have it on my desktop.







Now I'm even considering letting Mimi's hair grow more and doing the same style. We'll See


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

I gotta say I think that's one of the cutest cuts I've ever seen!







I even showed my husband, who thought the same thing (and he's not into fancy cuts). I'd go for it!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Janine keeps her Alex in a similar cut, I think, so hopefully she will see this thread and chime in! I believe she said she saw it on Maltese who do agility and fell in love with the cut.

It's called the Maltese Shortcut.

http://www.webhometown.com/mr/shortcut.html


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

wait a sec... you want to shave your babies body and let everything else stay long? Isnt that how the baby in the pic is cut?! i'm sure your baby will look great! The pic is cute!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...me=STRK:MEWA:IT

Brittsmom, hopefully this worked! I'm not very good with the computer! This is from ebay Item # 4352727863 Store seller: The Princess And The Pup

This is the puppy cut I printed out to take to my groomer when it comes time - Abbey is only now 15 weeks old. It is very similiar to your photo. 3-4 inch body cut?, No goatee, teddy bear feet, full tail, longer ear hair, and topknot. That's how I will describe it to my groomer plus show her this picture - hopefully that's what I'll get!

I think it's way too cute, too!!


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brit'sMom_@Apr 6 2005, 03:12 PM
> *I've never even considered giving Brit'ny a puppy cut, but I WANNA CUT HER HAIR LIKE THIS:
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


This baby is adorable


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

I am jealous even the girl malt's get to have more fun dressing up. This is what I get living in a house full of males. My husband would NEVER be seen in public with me and Tunder if I cut him like that.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

where did u find this photo ????!!! the malt is soo pretty


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

dhodina... i'll cut kodie like a girl if i wanna.. haha.. i dont care what people say. People always call him a girl anyway.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Apr 7 2005, 01:13 PM
> *dhodina... i'll cut kodie like a girl if i wanna.. haha.. i dont care what people say.  People always call him a girl anyway.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


You GO GIRL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

OKAY I AM GOING TO DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!

WAY toomany people are telling me its the cutest, and I know her breeder can do it! SHe will set a new trend here in Dallas!

Oh and I appreciate the link to the Maltese Cut, but I don't want her tail or ears to be cut short, I want it EXACTLY like in the pic! She is going to look like such a doll!


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

Good Luck!!! Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Yes Alex had that haircut. The only difference is that I leave the beard and ears long too. You can see a picture of him here :
http://groups.msn.com/Hellothisismyphotoalbum/welcome.msnw

Feel free to look at the other pictures.

Last October I cut him down completely to go on a trip and have not cut his hair since. But I will cut his body hair down shortly again. I saw that hair cut at the Maltese Specialty Show in Las Vegas. The dogs that did agility had that hair cut and I love it.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Janine, Alex is sooooo gorgeous!!!!


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey Brits mom, can you tell me which site this doggie is from? Id like to take a look at the items they have, thanks.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

What about haircuts like Mimi and Coco? They belong to a friend in Japan.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

This is anohter alternative. The photo is of Nibbler when I cut Nibbler down. I left his face longer.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

-_-


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

charmypoo, those pics are adorable


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Charmypoo:

The pics of Mimi/Coco are what I took to the groomer the VERY first time I took Brink to get groomed. She told me it looked more like a Bichon







and proceeded to show me a maltese in a dog book. As if I didn't know what kind of dog I had on my leash.







Of course the dog in the book was in full coat, and this is what I ended up with in the end....nothing like Mimi/Coco.


----------



## stini (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm really kind of afraid of disagreeing with everyone...

Pleeeeeease, I don't mean to offend, but when I first saw the pics, this is what first came to mind.









<div align="center">


















The other two pics of Mimi and Coco are really cute, but I guess it's just that one picture that makes her neck look kind of long with the hair cut really short.

I guess i'm just a maltese naturalist, because i think they look their most beautiful like this.

<div align="center">










Or maybe the cuts look better in real life?

My sincerest apologies, seriously. [insert 10,000 years of me groveling for forgiveness here]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stini_@Apr 14 2005, 10:44 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I love to hear a variety of opinions. It would be a boring forum if we all agreed on everything. I think your post was great!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Charmypoo--Thank goodness Mimi and Coco are from Japan or else TLunn would go and steal them! haha. They are absolutely adorable. So is Nibbler...OF COURSE!









Tlunn--I *LOVE* Brink's haircut in that picture!







His hair almost looks like Mimi/Coco except for the ear!


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stini_@Apr 14 2005, 09:44 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
The other two pics of Mimi and Coco are really cute, but I guess it's just that one picture that makes her neck look kind of long with the hair cut really short.

I guess i'm just a maltese naturalist, because i think they look their most beautiful like this.

<div align="center">










Or maybe the cuts look better in real life?

My sincerest apologies, seriously.  [insert 10,000 years of me groveling for forgiveness here]
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52829*[/QUOTE]








I got a giggle out of your post









I think some hair styles for our babies are "catwalk" styles LOL 

I think all of them are cute - mimi & coco especially... I think it's just up to the individual... I don't like the idea of long legs and head and tail with the body cut really short UNLESS you are going to have your baby in clothes all the time. That's next to impossible here in Australia... just too hot and unpredictable.... but in some countries it'd be perfect!


----------



## stini (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks for the support, guys.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stini_@Apr 14 2005, 07:44 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
The other two pics of Mimi and Coco are really cute, but I guess it's just that one picture that makes her neck look kind of long with the hair cut really short.*[/QUOTE]


LOL














ur so funny! I love it!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stini_@Apr 14 2005, 09:44 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
The other two pics of Mimi and Coco are really cute, but I guess it's just that one picture that makes her neck look kind of long with the hair cut really short.

I guess i'm just a maltese naturalist, because i think they look their most beautiful like this.

<div align="center">










Or maybe the cuts look better in real life?

My sincerest apologies, seriously.  [insert 10,000 years of me groveling for forgiveness here]
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52829*[/QUOTE]

I agree with you. Sorry guys.







That is why I hadn't commented.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Apr 15 2005, 10:24 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with you. Sorry guys.







That is why I hadn't commented.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52886
[/B][/QUOTE]

Kristi, I'm glad you shared your opinion. I hope you will not be afraid to go against consensus.... hearing different points of view is what a forum is all about. Hopefully, there are others who feel as I do . . .


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> I'm really kind of afraid of disagreeing with everyone...
> 
> Pleeeeeease, I don't mean to offend, but when I first saw the pics, this is what first came to mind.
> 
> ...


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

This evening I cut Alex's body hair short. I almost cried. But there is no way his daddy would be able to keep up with long hair when I am gone. He brushes, oh ya, but like most men, only on top and not through it (sorry Joe). The hair was at that in between lenght when it is getting long but not long enough yet to fall down. Oh well it's gone now and it was almost like Alex's wanted it. He came to me in the laundry room like saying : pick me up, pick me up and groom me.


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm with Stini and Lexi....

I'm not a big fan of long here short there... bout the only time I'd do that is with Boom's tail and ears...


----------



## gigimom (Apr 17, 2005)

Oh I have to try this once my girls' hair grows in. I love it! But for my personal preference, I'd do the face/head just like the picture but would leave the body long.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

I really don't like it at all. I would have a heart attack if someone did that to Sisse... :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Has the deed been done? I need pics!!  

~Elegant


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Ok I am having the same problem with cutting Zsazsas coat, its is getting matted really easy and I do brush her, not faithfully







, but about every 2 days and it is getting really hot here, but it will grow back right? She is 10 months old and maybe this will let her adult coat grow? What do you guys think? She gets chopped tomorrow AM!! Or if anyone knows an easy way to unsnarle those mats :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Ok now I am reading about Bless the Beast products, anyone use them and are they that helpful with the mats? Any comments back would be great, her appt. is tomorrow at 10 am!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

bump. 

okey doke folks. we did it. we have buttercup in this cut now. she looks like a geisha. LOL a beautiful geisha with long white ears...

i'll get pics up soon. meanwhile, it's CUTE CUTE CUTE CUTE. and i'm not one who prefers short hair on my baby. she had over 4" taken off today! 

ann marie and the "memoirs of a" buttercup


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> bump.
> 
> okey doke folks. we did it. we have buttercup in this cut now. she looks like a geisha. LOL a beautiful geisha with long white ears...
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see the Buttercup's picture.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

OH I can't wait to see ButterCup in this cut. I bet she is a doll baby. WOW four inches thats alot


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

*<div align="center">This is for those of you that wanted more pictures of this dog...  

<div align='center'>









































I personally think the head is adorable, but I would leave the body all one length so it wouldn't be anything too extreme. This is what I've been trying to do for Balls since I first got him. I wanted to trim the body and face a good length so that it's not too short or too long and leave the ear and top longer. I think it's a cute cut, but not all dogs can pull it off. I think Balls is the only one out of my 3 that could because he has a cute little snout that creates a fan effect that can pull off just about anything. ]*


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

soooo cute! Perhaps when Ella grows up I'll get her hair like that to! Let us know how it goes and of course, SHOW PICTURES!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I saw that picture over a year ago and decided to give Toy a haircut similar to it ..here's Toy about a year 9 months ago after the cut.












quote name='CuteCosyNToy' date='Mar 11 2006, 10:04 PM' post='162597']
I saw that picture over a year ago and decided to give Toy a haircut similar to it ..here's Toy about a year 9 months ago after the cut.









[/QUOTE]

and another








[


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I saw that picture over a year ago and decided to give Toy a haircut similar to it ..here's Toy about a year 9 months ago after the cut.[/B]


Oh, she looks so darling!!! I love it!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I like Toy's cut better. She is so cute. I don't like the toe's to show.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Adorable!! Totally precious!







Ok, Ann Marie - let the show begin.......


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

I think it's very cute. You could try it. Especially if you trust your groomer. Besides, it will grow back out if you don't like it. I've had Jeff's hair cut short twice and he is cute both with short and long hair. The good thing about the short hair is that he's much easier to bathe, brush, etc.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I think the face is adorable but not the shaved body.What ever happened to the original poster,did she go through with the cut?I couldn't find any pics.I took Boo to a new groomer once & she cut his hair very short & he looked awful.He looked like a little pink dog mostly,& his darker spots showed through & began to get even darker,giving him a spotted dog look.I don't like those little shaved feet either.Toy looks adorable with her longer hair & the face short.I like that look much better.


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

Kylie got this haircut last year and I loved it! It's such a cute cut. The groomer looked at me like I was insane when I brought her the picture though... LOL!
Jess


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...me=STRK:MEWA:IT
> 
> Brittsmom, hopefully this worked! I'm not very good with the computer! This is from ebay Item # 4352727863 Store seller: The Princess And The Pup
> 
> ...


Hmm I tried to look at that url you posted and I got this:


This Listing Is Unavailable 


This listing (#4352727863) has been removed or is no longer available. Please make sure you entered the right item number. 

If the listing was removed by eBay, consider it canceled. Note: Listings that have ended more than 90 days ago will no longer appear on eBay. 

Try searching for another item now. 




Can you still see it?

Melanie


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

> I saw that picture over a year ago and decided to give Toy a haircut similar to it ..here's Toy about a year 9 months ago after the cut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and another








[
[/QUOTE]


Is Toy's hair near her eyes trimmed? And for the hair on her head...is it all long? In the original picture it kind of looks like there is just a long piece in the middle and the sides are cut shorter...

I sure wish I could just groom my dogs myself :-/

What kind of scissors do you use to trim the hair on their faces, like to get it so even and not choppy??


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

When I gave Toy that cut I trimmed her moustache like a fan from left to right. I cut it short enough that it didn't poke her in the eyes. Her topknot was left long stopping at the back of the head. Ears were left long too. The hair directly below the eyes leading back to the ear were shaved very short.

Toy's hair has grown out since then. I will say it was easy to keep that way, but I do love the full face furnishings too.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I think I am going to get Matilda's hair cut just like that. I want her to wear cute dresses, so I will get some pictures when I do it. Do you think Matilda would look ok in the cut?


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Ok, is it supposed to hurt when you clip their faces??? Kylee like flinches like it hurt every time I snip....


----------



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

I love the short cut.







Molly is always in a puppy cut. I have told the groomer to keep Molly's ears long, so they would look like ponytails, but now I'm wondering... we take walks outside and Molly's nose is always sniffing the ground, so her ears could become a dirty liability, if y'know what I mean?


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I sort of cut Kylee's hair like the pictures. I tried haha. I did it myself though so I was pretty impressed. I am thinking of how to make the feet look a little better, but until then I think she looks realy cute in it







It fits her personality better.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

You did a good job!!! She is REALLY cute!















I need to cut Neyland's and just can't brink myself to do it.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I sort of cut Kylee's hair like the pictures. I tried haha. I did it myself though so I was pretty impressed. I am thinking of how to make the feet look a little better, but until then I think she looks realy cute in it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I love the cut..... Great job!!! She looks so cute!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Lori,

Are you for hire?









Lynda


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

> This is anohter alternative. The photo is of Nibbler when I cut Nibbler down. I left his face longer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a good boy Nibbler is when getting his hair combed







- he is such a cutie!

Ginny & Zoe & Bella


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

> I'm really kind of afraid of disagreeing with everyone...
> 
> Pleeeeeease, I don't mean to offend, but when I first saw the pics, this is what first came to mind.
> 
> ...


The other two pics of Mimi and Coco are really cute, but I guess it's just that one picture that makes her neck look kind of long with the hair cut really short.

I guess i'm just a maltese naturalist, because i think they look their most beautiful like this.

<div align="center">










Or maybe the cuts look better in real life?



My sincerest apologies, seriously. [insert 10,000 years of me groveling for forgiveness here][/B][/QUOTE]

Gosh, I don't think we are so mean here that you need to apologize for an honest opinion given upon request. So, take those grovels back!


----------

